

Juliane Koepcke - survived a 10K foot freefall from an airliner - kaffeinecoma
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Juliane_Koepcke

======
kaffeinecoma
You can listen to her tell the story in this American Public Media podcast:
<http://thestory.org/archive/20121012_The_Story.mp3/view>

------
tzs
It's amazing some of the situations people have survived. I once owned a book
that collected documented cases of people surviving situations that should
have been certain death.

Perhaps even more amazing, just for the sheer improbability, are cases where
someone fell out of an airplane, and was saved by falling into another
airplane. There is even at least one case where someone fell out of their
open-cockpit plane, and the plane went into a dive and ended up below them,
and they were able to get back into their own plane.

------
rickyconnolly
This is one of those situations where one is not sure if the subject of the
story is incredibly lucky or incredibly unlucky.

------
jacobr
Werner Herzog's documentary about this story, Wings of Hope, is fantastic.

------
owurkan
if you think 10K foot freefall is cool, what about 33K foot:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vesna_Vulovi%C4%87>

